# Dungeons and Dragons Mafia [DAY 1]



## Coloursfall (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to D&D Mafia! As it is Night 0, you have 48 hours to send in your actions!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Dungeons and Dragons Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

As the sun rises, the monsters start to wake and creep from their lairs, blinking into the sunlight filtering through the trees. The sound of birdsong is all throughout the clearing, as there is a soft wind rustling the leaves, trees swaying ever so slightly.  As the beasts creep into the light, the good mood of the dawn is quickly dashed away by a discovery.

*KR-9*'s body lays in the centre of the clearing, several stab wounds in his chest and stomach. On closer inspection, he was *Innocent*.

After a bit more searching, *Sunflower* is discovered dozing against a tree. All attempts to wake her prove futile.

*24 Hours for discussion. Sunflower may not take part today.*


----------



## Sylph (Jul 23, 2011)

And it begins...

Well, nothing other than to say "I wonder why they were killed first" and "What now". So...yeah, got nothing to work on until others start to post and we can start figuring this put before too many are slain.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 23, 2011)

(quick edit because oops I missed something


----------



## Darumaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like whoever got the Dragon picked Green, since from what I can tell it's the only role with the power to prevent people from participating in discussion.

Whether they chose innocent or mafia is another question.


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

Obviously they chose mafia. There is no point at all in choosing silencer if you're innocent, and it's unhelpful to the game even if you suspect whoever you target. It's far more helpful to choose inspector or doctor. Also, variables always choose mafia. _Always._

(I wouldn't, but the fact that I've never been a variable makes this irrelevant.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2011)

While you have a point, Mai, we could be dealing with an inexperienced player (like Moo or Ya ok or Mendatt I really wouldn't be able to tell/know) and they could have chosen silencer and innocent. Just because you wouldn't doesn't mean any random person wouldn't :\

Anyway I think KR-9 is an interesting choice for the first kill because (and this is just me speaking) choosing Mai, Sunflower, LS99, or even heck, me would have made more sense due to our further experience than some other players.

But what would I know :I


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 23, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> While you have a point, Mai, we could be dealing with an inexperienced player (like Moo or Ya ok or Mendatt I really wouldn't be able to tell/know) and they could have chosen silencer and innocent. Just because you wouldn't doesn't mean any random person wouldn't :\
> 
> Anyway I think KR-9 is an interesting choice for the first kill because (and this is just me speaking) choosing Mai, Sunflower, LS99, or even heck, me would have made more sense due to our further experience than some other players.
> 
> But what would I know :I


That's just basic common sense :| And what gives you the idea I'm inexperienced?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2011)

It's just that you've been in less games than some of the other participants and are therefore more likely to make strange decisions, imo.


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

It really is. :|

I _guess_ someone could've chosen an innocent silencer?  In the same way that a mafia could've chosen inspector? It just doesn't make any sense, and I don't think that it's reasonable to think that the variable is innocent.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

^ He's got a point. The more experienced players are better targets. Sizz-Lor, me, Moo (HA me Moo...), ole_schooler, LS99, are some of the more experienced players.

EDIT: I CAN HAZ NINJAZ?


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 23, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> It's just that you've been in less games than some of the other participants and are therefore more likely to make strange decisions, imo.


Mafia is not what I would describe as unique to this site. Making assumptions base on hypothetical knowledge is probably not a good idea.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 23, 2011)

Well generally people that become part of the game here don't have experience with it before because either this is the first forum they've been on, or the other(s) they were on didn't have it.

I was just making generalizations. Sorry.


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't want to say the mafia are inexperienced (killing more experienced players is a good idea), then what about this theory?

The mafia _are_ experienced, or at least trying to look inexperienced. After all, say a game consists of Vixie, Butterfree, opal, Negrek, Kratos and Tailsy (add all of the experienced mods) plus many other slightly experienced and then inexperienced players.

Every one of the named group dies except Tailsy, and then the slightly experienced players start dying. Wouldn't that look at least a tiny bit suspicious? 

Of course, I don't think there's enough of a clear line between experienced and inexperienced to make this theory viable. Personally, I think either the mafia is inexperienced or thinks the bigger targets will be healed.

Which is very likely, actually!


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

So, we seem kind of stuck. And Sizz-Lorr, I'm absolutely shocked I didn't figure into the list of inexperienced players. I don't think the Dragon speculation is going to get us far. If an inexperienced player (like me, for example) was given the Dragon Role, they may have just chosen a name at random. It's what I usually do, thinking fine decisions can be made later, when there are more clues to roles.

At this early stage, we won't be able to decipher the Dragon's alignment. So, suggestion for what we should do?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry, I was posting that under the assumption that it might be entirely wrong (hence the last line of it), and I didn't do much thinking about it.

And @ Mai: That is in fact very plausible, and it does make a lot of sense. I'm not trying to discount the validity of it here, but there is theoretically only one healer, yes? I'd say there about six or seven more experienced players. This compared to one healer, the chances of actually killing an experienced player is rather high, as only one can be protected at a time. So I _guess_ they could either be inexperienced or faking inexperience, but it would be just as easy to target the ones with more experience, is what occurs to me. Now, as the number of experienced players wanes, so does the chance of a successful kill, but it is easy then to switch targeting systems.

tl;dr standard mafia tactic is kinda standard, I guess.


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually there are 2 doctors in this one. And there are what, four mafia including the dragon, so it's likely at least someone in the mafia group has some experience.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> Actually there are 2 doctors in this one. And there are what, four mafia including the dragon, so it's likely at least someone in the mafia group has some experience.


Roles are chosen at random.


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

What does that have to do with what I said?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Light Yagami said:


> What does that have to do with what I said?


Uh, yeah...
Most players are at least semi-experienced anyway, so it's not like there's an unbelievably low chance of getting an experienced Mafia.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 24, 2011)

...daaamn, a lot of posts have happened while I was at work. Well then, lets see the points that have been said so far.

-Dragon seems to be Green, and could be mafia or newer to the game (Not unlikely the latter since I've seen a lot of people pick sleeper and Innocent) But ya know.

-There is a chance that the Mafia is messing with us in some way. Be it "Kill the semi-experienced players", "Kill the less experienced people" or "Just kill left, right and centre" (After one night, I'm not sure we have enough to go on to figure which method)

-...and people discussing why they are considered Experienced/Less experienced.

...I think I'm now up to speed with the discussion.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 24, 2011)

Essentially.

And Light, I think what Phantom was trying to say was the roles aren't set at a definite ratio. Which means there could be two doctors but there isn't necessarily.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn, everyone posted while I was working and then sleeping. >>

I get what's going on right now, but... being less experienced myself, I don't have much to contribute. ._.


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

Sizz-Lorr said:


> Essentially.
> 
> And Light, I think what Phantom was trying to say was the roles aren't set at a definite ratio. Which means there could be two doctors but there isn't necessarily.


Big Red Cherry Bomb lists both Couatil and Unicorn as healers in the sign up thread, and neither of those were cut out.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah, well I don't really read sign-up threads, so.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 24, 2011)

We are starting to run out of time guys...


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 24, 2011)

Why should we lynch anyone? We have no idea who the mafia is, and unless we get lucky, we're just going to lynch an innocent. Which is bad.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 24, 2011)

He has a valid point.

I mean, given our knowledge/leads (which is nothing), the chances of us doing something productive for anyone but the Mafia is slim at best.

So I say *abstain*.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 24, 2011)

True as that may be but what if Cherry modkills someone if we don't lynch. So either you are voting Abstain, we got to do something.

actually, not a bad idea. *Abstain*


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 24, 2011)

*Abstaining unless an inspector comes in and says they found a mafia.*


----------



## Light (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sheriff Mendatt is Mafia

*Abstain*

EDIT: wasn't the day technically supposed to end a few hours ago?


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 24, 2011)

Come on computer. Every time I try to do this you disconnect me from tCoD. Let me *Abstain* already!


----------



## ole_schooler (Jul 25, 2011)

This is what I get for being away for a weekend; lots of abstinations!  As unfortunate as it is to lynch an innocent, there's no way for us to win unless we lynch.  That being said, the day is almost over (or technically is) and there's not enough time to build up support for a random lynch.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 25, 2011)

The Day passes with much talk but little action - the monsters have decided to abstain for now, due to lack of leads. The group heads back to their sleeping areas, parting ways...perhaps for the last time.

*No-one* has Died. There are *24 Hours* for night actions. Anyone with a night action that begins on the second day can now send them in.


----------

